# DIV Höhe dynamisch anpassen



## kramoo (20. Januar 2011)

Wie schaffe ich es das sich mein DIV-Container automatisch an den Rechner anpasst und den darunterliegenden Text bzw. Div - Container nach unten verschiebt. 

Geht das mit Css ?

Beispiel ist hier zu finden:
http://www.kfzversicherungrechner.eu/rechner.php


----------



## dreifragezeichen (20. Januar 2011)

Ersetze einfach für #t4t die height:480px-Regel gegen height:auto.


----------



## kramoo (20. Januar 2011)

dreifragezeichen hat gesagt.:


> Ersetze einfach für #t4t die height:480px-Regel gegen height:auto.


 
Das würde nichts bringen. In dem DIV ist ein iframe mit 1250px höhe. Dann wäre der ganze DIV 1250px hoch und der Text ganz unten. So soll es aber nicht sein. Sondern der Div sollte sich dynamisch dem Inhalt anpassen.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (20. Januar 2011)

kramoo hat gesagt.:


> Das würde nichts bringen. In dem DIV ist ein iframe mit 1250px höhe. Dann wäre der ganze DIV 1250px hoch und der Text ganz unten. So soll es aber nicht sein. Sondern der Div sollte sich dynamisch dem Inhalt anpassen.


 Das bringt sehr wohl was (zuvor überprüft mit Firebug), und du hast vielmehr ein Problem mit der absoluten Höhe des DIV-Inhalts, dem iFrame


----------



## dreifragezeichen (20. Januar 2011)

dreifragezeichen hat gesagt.:


> Das bringt sehr wohl was (zuvor überprüft mit Firebug), und du hast vielmehr ein Problem mit der absoluten Höhe des DIV-Inhalts, dem iFrame


http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/iframe_resize2/ skaliert per JS die iFrame-Höhe in Anlehnung seines aktuell geladenen Dokuments.

Mit CSS ist das nicht möglich!


----------



## kramoo (20. Januar 2011)

dreifragezeichen hat gesagt.:


> http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/iframe_resize2/ skaliert per JS die iFrame-Höhe in Anlehnung seines aktuell geladenen Dokuments.
> 
> Mit CSS ist das nicht möglich!


 
ja sieht so aus. Muss wohl mit javascript gemacht werden. Das Problem ist das man keinen zugriff auf das Iframe hat. Kann es nicht verändern bzw in das Iframe ein body.onload einfügen oder sonstiges. 

Es muss irgendwie so gehen das bei klick auf weiter der weiter button funktioniert und gleichzeitig mit javascript das umgebende div angepasst wird. 

Mit Jquery wäre ich so weit:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){
$('#t4t').click(function() {
	$(this).css("height", "1250px");
});
});
</script>
```

aber da habe ich das problem das er dann nicht reagiert wenn ich auf den weiterbutten klick. Wenn ich ausserhalb des rechner im div klicke passt es. Aber ich bekomme es nicht kompiniert. 

Neuer Link:
http://www.kfzversicherungrechner.eu/rechner2.php


----------



## franz007 (26. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich das gesehen habe musst du bei der Lösung von dreifragezeichen am Inhalt des Iframes nichts zu ändern


----------

